# Was ist die Optimale Monitoreinstellung wenn die Augen schmerzen?



## strong464654 (28. Oktober 2017)

HI!

Ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor zugelegt Samsung U28E590D.

Leider schmerzen meine Augen wenn ich zocke und wollte ich euch fragen welche Optimale Monitoreinstellungen soll ich in Betracht ziehen in Bezug auf die Schärfe und Kontrast...


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn Deine Augen schmerzen, hat das eine Ursache, die ein Augenarzt überprüfen sollte und die Du kaum mit Einstellungen am Monitor beheben kannst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Augen schmerzen ist die optimale Monitoreinstellung "AUS". 

Nein im Ernst, das ist in aller Regel nichts, was man durch Einstellungen eines Monitors lösen kann. Klar kann man da etwas rumprobieren obs vielleicht mit weniger Helligkeit angenehmer wird oder ähnliches aber wenn du länger/reproduzierbar oder schlimmere Schmerzen hast ist das kein Fall fürs Optionsmenü sondern fürn Doc.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Wie sitzt du denn vorm Monitor?
Abstand, Höhe Oberkante Monitor zur Höhe der Augen, Neigung des Monitors zu den Augen?


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2017)

Laut PRAD-Test das die Farben zumindest mal halbwegs passen Test Monitor Samsung U28D590D Teil 7
Werksreset bei den Einstellungen und dann Helligkeit 30, Rot 50, Grün 36, Blau 38, Gamma 2
Den Kontrast- oder Schärferegler würd ich nicht anrühren.

Die hohe Auflösung verträgt nicht jeder, wo ich im Büro von 24"  1080p auf 27" 1440p umgestiegen bin hatte ich auch extreme Ermüdungserscheinungen bei den Augen.
Dagegen half nur Helligkeit deutlich reduzieren und den Bildschirm näher rücken.


----------



## strong464654 (28. Oktober 2017)

Lohnt sich vielleicht eine Gunnar Brille zu holen?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst doch das blaue Licht bei deinem Monitor eh reduzieren, wozu dann ne überteuerte Brille?
Und wie sitzt du denn nun vor deinem Monitor?


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2017)

Meines Wissens nach haben die aktuellen monitorschonende Brillen nur einen Blaufilter.
So was bekommst du auch beim Fielmann zu einem kleinen Preis.
Hat der Monitor so was wie Farbprofile? Ich würd probieren ob es was hilft die Farben wärmer einzustellen.


----------



## NatokWa (28. Oktober 2017)

Hatte das gleiche Problem , wenn auch nicht so heftig .
Bin dann von einem 60Hz Bildschirm auf einen 144Hz umgestiegen (Unter anderem weil der Alte sich mit nem Riss im Panel verabschiedet hat) und seither KEINE Probleme mehr .

Was für einen Monitor hattest du VOR deinem zwar 4K aber nur 60Hz Bildschirm ? Hattest du mit dem auch Probleme ?


----------

